# Kochkunst über 225



## Arji (13. Juni 2008)

Ja liebe community ich weis, das thema gabs schon zigg mal, und ich hab euch echt gern wenn hier wieder rufe laut werden in denen steht: "wer die suchmaschine benutzen kann oder lesen kann is klar im vorteil"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nun, wens noch interessiert, ich hab folgendes problem:
ich komme bei einem kochskill von nun 220 nicht an die quest ran, um 300 limit zu erreichen, ich war in OG, in gadgetzan, aber keiner will mir ne blöde Q geben geschweige denn ne auskunft wie ich meinen skill erhöhen kann -.-
kann es sein das mir dir blöde 5 punkte zum vollen 225 skill fehlen, oder is da inzwischen was anders?


----------



## Churchak (14. Juni 2008)

q gibts erst ab genau 225 punkten in kochen meines erachtens von der lady in ogrim (die schickt ich dann in die wüste[tanaris]) 

ps hoffe mal das stimmt jetzt so ist so verdammt lange her  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (14. Juni 2008)

Arji schrieb:


> kann es sein das mir dir blöde 5 punkte zum vollen 225 skill fehlen


Ein klares *JA*


----------



## Morphes (7. November 2008)

Dankt euch!!


----------

